# An ideal breeding cage size???



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

what should be the ideal breeding cage size for a cockatiel????
ive read somewhere its should be 20 inches by 20 inches wide, and 26 inches tall ...
but the size differs ie sometimes decreases in some other sites...
i was going to purchase a cockatiel breeding cage soon and wanted to buy them a perfect one...
Thankyou in advance for your help


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

This is what I use, except I have the white one...seems brighter and lets in more light. http://www.birdscomfort.com/bird_breeding_cages.html

One of the many reasons I love it, is because it also makes a perfect starter cage for babies when they are out of the brooder. You can separate the middle, and have four breeding pairs at a time. Or, you can open it up and allow babies and parents in both sides for more room. The nest box hangs on the outside. =)


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I use a basic cage...I have two different sizes, two of them being from when we first got our tiels and are the bare minimum size, the third one is wider and more ideal I think. http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...3_9018582_go&gclid=CKO44PKY3a8CFcek4godZRziAQ This is similar to what I use but wider.


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

so should the cage be taller or longer??


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Longer...tiels are more side to side flyers than up and down flyers.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Cryren8972 said:


> This is what I use, except I have the white one...seems brighter and lets in more light. http://www.birdscomfort.com/bird_breeding_cages.html
> 
> One of the many reasons I love it, is because it also makes a perfect starter cage for babies when they are out of the brooder. You can separate the middle, and have four breeding pairs at a time. Or, you can open it up and allow babies and parents in both sides for more room. The nest box hangs on the outside. =)


Wow i want one of those they are hard to find tho


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> Longer...tiels are more side to side flyers than up and down flyers.


thankyou...
ill get them a longer cage then


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

RexiesMuM said:


> Wow i want one of those they are hard to find tho


yes,it sure is a great cage!


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

RexiesMuM said:


> Wow i want one of those they are hard to find tho



I got lucky and found mine at a bird fair. It wasn't nearly as expensive as the one online...not to mention, no shipping costs. I also bought my green cheek's cage at a bird fair...and got a GREAT deal on that as well. =) So I would highly recommend going to a bird fair to get your cages. Just make sure to wash them well when you get them home.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Sadly i don't think there are any around here even in Spokane =(


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

there arent any around here either


----------

